# St George's Day attire



## Bracemaker (May 11, 2005)

We all talk about what to wear to honour St Patrick, but what about George?
I (of course) have the correct braces...

https://www.classicwardrobe.co.uk/-/Product-Type/-/Braces/St.-George-Limited-Edition.aspx

but they are underneath my jacket, so I'm off to buy a rose for my buttonhole.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

The rose is all I know. Perhaps a few drops of dragon's blood on one's shoes...


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

.....


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

jamgood said:


> .....


Where did you find my picture?:icon_smile: Red polo-as a sub for the red rose.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

jamgood said:


> .....


This guy's clearly not English, drinking coke instead of beer.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

www.fancydress.com/shop/product-view/105263


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

St. George's Day 2008 is on Wednesday (4/23). Apart from painting one's face red and white, anyone have any plans? St. Patrick gets all the attention, but why couldn't one wear red and white, and add red food coloring to one's beer? Who _isn't_ interested in an additional excuse for merry-making?


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Patriotism is the last refuge of a scoundrel.

*W_B*


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*St George is at my cuffs*

I have a pair of cufflinks from the 40s, featuring St. George slaying the dragon. That is my usual attire for St. George's, but will be out of place this Wednesday (going into te field to see a man about an oil well), so I am planning to wear a red polo shirt instead.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Patriotism is the last refuge of a scoundrel.*W_B*


Cliches are the first resort of the dumb.

F.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Patriotism is the last refuge of a scoundrel.
> 
> *W_B*


Ouch!


Franko said:


> Cliches are the first resort of the dumb.
> 
> F.


Ouch, again!

Easy, lads!!


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Patriotism is the last refuge of a scoundrel.
> 
> *W_B*


Um, ok. Since I'm not English, it isn't really about "patriotism". More like looking for a fun event to latch onto. Quoting Samuel Johnson isn't likely to endear you to Americans, by the way. He also wrote:



> He that accepts protection, stipulates obedience. We have always protected the Americans; we may, therefore, subject them to government.


https://www.samueljohnson.com/thepatriot.html

Johnson was against "patriotism" because he was against American independence. The scoundrels you refer to are, over here, known as the Founding Fathers.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Patriotism is the last refuge of a scoundrel.
> 
> *W_B*


Is that you Barack?


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Taliesin said:


> Um, ok. Since I'm not English, it isn't really about "patriotism". More like looking for a fun event to latch onto. Quoting Samuel Johnson isn't likely to endear you to Americans, by the way. He also wrote:
> 
> https://www.samueljohnson.com/thepatriot.html
> 
> Johnson was against "patriotism" because he was against American independence. The scoundrels you refer to are, over here, known as the Founding Fathers.


Until that protection/obediance situation was abused and became intolerable. Just as well as the English cannot even protect themselves these days.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

The original question was about attire. The subsequent response are not. This thread is just inches away from The Interchange.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank God you moved it.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

Just realised where it has moved to.

So to stay neutral and in the interests of staying impartial.

Glad it's been moved.

F.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

medwards said:


> The original question was about attire. The subsequent response are not. This thread is just inches away from The Interchange.


Well, that's not really fair. I brought this thread back from last year to try to get some discussion going on St. George's Day attire. Whistle Blower decided to make it about "patriotism." Why should his hijack force the thread to get moved to the Interchange?


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

The general conversation has moved away from attire, regardless of your hope and intent. A new St. George's Day "clothing only" discussion has been initiated on the Fashion Forum. One would hope that discussion would focus on attire, but the outcome depends on the cooperation of Forum participants who choose to take part in that discussion.


----------

